# Do bonded discus take "breaks"?



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 6 domestic discus in a 50 gallon tank. The pigeon blood female has spawned with the male melon several times. The "old man" seemed to be pairing off with the wild heckel female who laid eggs a couple of weeks ago. The two red cover throwbacks have been a pair since I got them. She has laid 4 times that I know of. That left the penang who didn't seem to go one way or the other. Until yesterday. The penang is most definately a female and has decided she wants the male red cover throwback. She shimmies and shakes around him and he appears to welcome the attention. The female r/c throwback was not at all impressed with either of them and was not taking any of this quietly. From watching them today though, it appears the male is starting to distance himself from the female r/c throwback and is spending much more time with the penang. The female r/c no longer seems bothered and is sulking off in a corner of the tank.

Is this normal? I thought once discus paired, they stayed paired?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

It is normal, when you keep discus in a community setting they will sometimes switch mates.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting. I thought they were monogamous fish, but I guess not...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experience they do not bond permanently. It might seem that way when serious breeders take a pair and put them into their own breeding tank and keep them that way but in a big tank with multiple discus, I have found that even a "proven pair" that produces free swimming fry and swap mates


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I have 6 domestic discus in a 50 gallon tank. The pigeon blood female has spawned with the male melon several times. The "old man" seemed to be pairing off with the wild heckel female who laid eggs a couple of weeks ago. The two red cover throwbacks have been a pair since I got them. She has laid 4 times that I know of. That left the penang who didn't seem to go one way or the other. Until yesterday. The penang is most definately a female and has decided she wants the male red cover throwback. She shimmies and shakes around him and he appears to welcome the attention. The female r/c throwback was not at all impressed with either of them and was not taking any of this quietly. From watching them today though, it appears the male is starting to distance himself from the female r/c throwback and is spending much more time with the penang. The female r/c no longer seems bothered and is sulking off in a corner of the tank.
> 
> Is this normal? I thought once discus paired, they stayed paired?


Hi Shelley,

Yes, this is definitely NORMAL, for a guy to find new women. My mated snakekin pair is now splitted up and the male is pairing off with my female red cover. My previous first mated pair of red spotted green + rose red also splitted. Unless they are separated in a breeding tank by themselves, both sexes are not always loyal to their partners, sometimes very similar to human behaviours.

Just my two cents !!!!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have a 240 gallon with around 30 adults in it. There was a couple of dominant males that had harems of females they would spawn with. I've also had situations where I put two mated pairs in the same tank only to have them switch mates. Its a free for all in the discus world.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> I used to have a 240 gallon with around 30 adults in it. There was a couple of dominant males that had harems of females they would spawn with. I've also had situations where I put two mated pairs in the same tank only to have them switch mates. Its a free for all in the discus world.


Yes, I totally agreed. Presently I have 20+ adult discus in my 108G and the male & females are flirting everyday.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, folks. Like Harry, for some reason I thought they were monogamous once they paired/spawned. Very interesting.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

if a girl is wanting to lay..and cozying up to some male..who is he to say no? lol. advances are flattering..and the male drive is strong..
she didnt have a mate..so she took someone elses. doesnt mean he wont go help the rc female again later..unless shes taking a break. 
remember my red white pair from mcbride? i put them in the community tank and she selected the albino royal blue. 
you can force pair also ..
sometimes even in their breeding tank there could be a divorce and all of a sudden a fight and one is sent packing. always need a lid on a pair in case one gets spooked and jumps when sent packing.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

that rc looks cool with the blue head .


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> ......always need a lid on a pair in case one gets spooked and jumps when sent packing.


You're not kiddin'!! They were smacking the lid all night and I watched them doing it today. Not as much room for them to es ape in the 50 as there was in the 90. The first of tonight's Darwin Awards goes to my pigeon blood who laid her eggs on the heater (I keep the tank at 87 so they're cooked) and the second goes to that home wrecking Penang (!!!!!) who has been laying eggs in the cracks of the sponge where the male can't get to them. Lucky they're cute ;>


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> that rc looks cool with the blue head .


he actually has a lot of blue over his entire body. I just love my little rainbow colored parrot beaked Penang.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> You're not kiddin'!! They were smacking the lid all night and I watched them doing it today. Not as much room for them to es ape in the 50 as there was in the 90. The first of tonight's Darwin Awards goes to my pigeon blood who laid her eggs on the heater (I keep the tank at 87 so they're cooked) and the second goes to that home wrecking Penang (!!!!!) who has been laying eggs in the cracks of the sponge where the male can't get to them. Lucky they're cute ;>


Ancient Chinese saying " Frequent pregnancy symbolizes a land of FORTUNE + BLESSING " Did you buy a 649 lately ?????


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Ancient Chinese saying " Frequent pregnancy symbolizes a land of FORTUNE + BLESSING " Did you buy a 649 lately ?????


 No, Peter, I haven't but I'll be sure to buy a couple on my way in to work tomorrow . Doing alright on the blessing side of things but could always do with more fortune !!! Besides, more fortune = more fish!!!


----------

